# Diagrama circuito de un parlante Kalley Spk30B18094978 ?



## Javier villota (Ene 2, 2021)

Buenas tardes muchachos
En éstos días he estado buscando el diagrama de la cabina de audio Spk30B18094978 de *K*alley ya que la que estoy reparando, le falta uno de sus amplificadores y no se con cual amplificador lo puedo reemplazar o mirar si puedo conseguir el original.
Así que si alguien tiene el diagrama o una cabina de audio Spk30B18094978 por fa*vor* que me digan.
Cual es el amplificador ubicado en U4?
Y estoy publicando en éste foro ya por desesperación jaja
Espero que me puedan ayudar compañeros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2021)

De esos equipos Chinos no hay diagrama , sube foto de la plaqueta a ver si alguien tiene uno igual o de otra marca y te ayuda


----------



## Javier villota (Ene 2, 2021)

Claro 
Fallo mío 
Adjunto las imágenes


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 2, 2021)

Javier villota dijo:


> le falta uno de sus amplificadores



Eso da a entender que el otro esta sano. ¿ No puedes ver el numero en ese o esta borrado ?

El conector CN2 (si no me equivoco) con el cable blanco y celeste ¿ Es la salida hacia el parlante ?

¿ Foto del frente ? o, mejor aun, ¿ Sabes de que potencia potencia es ? (quizás lo dice, si es que tienes el manual).

No encontré, en una búsqueda rápida y si es que ese es el amplificador de audio, alguno que tenga esa disposición de pines.


----------



## Javier villota (Ene 2, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Eso da a entender que el otro esta sano. ¿ No puedes ver el numero en ese o esta borrado ?
> 
> El conector CN2 (si no me equivoco) con el cable blanco y celeste ¿ Es la salida hacia el parlante ?
> 
> ...


Gracias por su colaboración y no se llega a ver el numero del otro amp 
Pero ya buscando en paginas en ingles di que el amplificador U4 que falta es un C58411E
En estos días intentare buscar uno o un reemplazo 

Cuando haga el cambio posteare de nuevo para ver el resultado
De nuevo gracias a las personas que me dieron su sabiduría


----------

